# AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

						AMDs Aktie ist mit knapp 37 Euro aktuell so viel Wert wie schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. Als Lisa Su 2014 das Ruder übernahm, wurde die Firma an der Börse noch regelrecht verramscht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*


----------



## GPUcheck (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Wo soll da der Aktienkurs noch hingehen?


weiter steil Bergauf,
oder wird er wieder fallen?


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Zur Zeit braucht man sich das nicht wirklich fragen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Ich habe in meinem ersten Berufszweig von 92-03 als Banker u.a. mit Wertpapieren zu tun gehabt und selbst ich traue mir da keine Aussage zu (auch aus dem Grunde, weil ich da zu lange raus bin). Man wird über Nacht mit AMD-Papieren nicht pleite gehen, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr an einer solchen Rally teilnehmen wie die letzten 5 Jahre. Dazu ist zu ungewiß, wie die nächsten Intel-Produkte einschlagen, wie die nächsten AMD-Produkte ankommen, ob irgendwo wieder eine Fabrik explodiert oder ein Krieg ausbricht, der die Weltwirtschaft maßgeblich beeinflußt oder Dienste wie Stadia große Teile von Käuferschichten wegknabbern und und und. Das soll aber denjenigen nicht kratzen, der einen langen Atem hat, denn Kurse erholen sich nahezu immer. 

Will heißen: Ich habe keeeeeeinerlei Ahnung, ob der derzeitige Preis noch als Einstiegskurs zu bezeichnen ist . Auf lange Sicht bestimmt, wenn die derzeitige Entwicklung von AMD konstant weitergeht und man mit der einen oder anderen Delle leben kann.


----------



## Cosmas (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Auf jeden Fall wird er sich auf absehbare Zeit zumindest halten und das ist gut, denn hohe Kurse locken auch Investoren an und finanzieren nebenher auch noch die R&D mit und davon braucht AMD soviel wie geht, 
wenn sie sich weiter behaupten wollen und auch wieder in alte Gefilde, wie eben den High End GPU Markt und so, zurück wollen und das auch entsprechend konkurrenzfähig. 

Von daher kann man nur sagen: Gut gemacht und weiter so!


----------



## Bonja_Banana (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Eine stinknormale Entwicklung wie es eben aktuell so ist. AMD hat ein ordentliches Produkt recht günstig auf dem Markt und somit natürlich abverkäufe. Günstig das beste für die meisten Leute. Das kann sich direkt wieder ändern wenn die nächste Intel Generation kommt, und dann gehts wieder bergab. Bis dann wieder AMD kontert. Der Hardwaremarkt ist kein treuer markt. Gekauft wird das was die beste Leistung ( die man selbst will ) zum besten Preis ( den man selbst anlegt ) bringt. 

Ich würde keinesfalls derzeit AMD Aktien kaufen, weil ich nicht glaube das ich damit langfristig Gewinn erzielen würde.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Es hat mich eben doch interessiert und ich habe mal ein bischen rumgelesen. Der Tenor war im Mittel "leicht unterbewertet", was nicht einer Kaufempfehlung namens "kaufen" entspricht. Man darf nicht vergessen, das Allzeithoch dieses Jahrtausends lag bei rund 50€ und davon ist man nicht mehr sooo weit entfernt, was den Leuten vielleicht auch ein bischen die Phantasie nimmt, daß da noch viel Potential brach liegt. Wer jetzt bei 37€ mit 5000€ einsteigt und in drei Jahren 6500€ rausholt, freut sich auch über zusätzliches Weihnachsgeld, aber das ist ja nicht das, wovon ein Großteil der Leute so träumt.


----------



## Suffi30 (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Mein Gefühl sagt mir das die nächsten 2 Jahre der kurs steigen wird, da Intel nicht in die Gänge kommt. 
Gerade im serverbereich ist noch extrem viel Potential nach oben. 
Zusätzlich werden die neuen Konsolen auch zur Umsatzsteigerung beitragen. 
Auch im gpu Bereich ist noch viel möglich. 
Wie weit die Aktie steigt kann man natürlich nicht sagen. Aber die Richtung zeigt für mich eindeutig nach oben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Sagen wir mal so, der Zug ist schon sehr weit vorgefahren wenn nicht abgefahren. Man könnte den nächsten Dip kaufen und lange halten da AMD die nächsten jahre gegen Intel gut aufgestellt ist und ich nicht glaube dass sie diese Vorlagen jetzt hart in den Sand setzen. Aber richtig Schotter machen ist jetzt nicht mehr drin - da hätte man vor wenigen jahren bei ~2-3€ zugreifen müssen, AMD ist was das angeht nämlich ein echter "Tenbagger" geworden.

Problem an dem gedanken "jetzt ists zu spät" ist, dass die Börse nunmal immer mehr übertreibt als mans normalerweise erwartet. Als AMD um die 10€ stand nach dem hochlaufen und monatelang kämpfe dachte ich bereits "ok, das wars erstmal, die haben ihren Wert ja auch schon verfünffacht". Zwei jahre später - nochmal x3.


----------



## heizer_berlin (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

@incredible alk
Absolut! Sehe ich genauso. Ich ärgere mich immernoch schwarz das ich 2015 nicht zugeschlagen habe. 
Damals galt AMD als totes Pferd und als die Fury's abgestunken sind und der teilweise Verkauf an Samsung vor der Tür stand, dachte jeder das war's jetzt...
Schön für AMD das sie wieder "im Spiel" sind und mal ehrlich, es gibt nicht viele Firmen die den Abgrund sehen konnten und heute wieder oben sind. Da fällt mir eigentlich nur Apple ein.

Hab auf AMD angefangen bin seit einiger Zeit bei den blauen und werde demnächst wieder ins rote Lager wechseln da sie endlich die Leistungsaufnahme in den Griff bekommen haben.


----------



## Seth Luisi (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

AMD unterstütze ich gerne. Mein erster Gaming PC besteht aus Ryzen 3700X und einer Red Devil 5700XT.

Nächstes Jahr kommt dann die PS5.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



heizer_berlin schrieb:


> @incredible alk
> Absolut! Sehe ich genauso. Ich ärgere mich immernoch schwarz das ich 2015 nicht zugeschlagen habe.


Du nicht alleine 

Ich hab mich schon mehrfach geärgert - wir haben beim Moderatoren-Treffen 2017 schon am Rande darüber geredet (weil es jemanden unter uns gibt der bei 2-3 € gekauft hatte...) und da war sie iirc bei etwas über 10€. Damals dachte ich wie gesagt schon jetzt noch einsteigen zu riskant. Hätte mans mal noch gemacht. 

Aber ich hatte mehr solcher Dinger. Ich hatte vor Pascal-Release spaßeshalber in einem Thread hier gesagt "noch kannste NVidia kaufen, nächste Woche sind Quartalszahlen wenn du so überzeugt von denen bist". Heute stehn sie mindestens doppelt so hoch. Den eigenen Ratschlag nicht befolgt. 
Naja, immerhin hab ich mit Alphabet in der gleichen Zeit ganz gut was verdient. Bei meinen horrenden Summen an Spielgeld zwar kaum mehr als den Freibetrag aber besser als nix.


----------



## sentinel1 (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Schade, dass AMD bei F@h stets im Abseits steht und NV der allein - herrschende Gewinner ist. 

Die AMD Linux - Treiber möchten frei sein, bisher nur als sinnfrei erfahren ? 

Ich würde gern AMD oder einen anderen Mitstreiter unterstützen wollen, allein schon wegen der peinlich flimmernden Wabengitter ( Star Citizen - Hangar ) oder auch seit gefühlt 1997 Treppenstufen in Kreisen, immer-noch aktuell  (3DMark Port Royal mit GFE, da wird von Treiber zu Treiber anscheinend viel von Hand nachgebessert).


----------



## BigYundol (20. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Keine Sorge, das ist wohl vielen passiert, dass man lange darüber geredet hat, ob man kaufen solle. Ich auch so. Habe dadurch eine Vervierfachung vermasselt. Easy. Hätte, hätte Fahrradkette gibt es immer an der Börse 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, wie es damals um AMD stand. Die hätten jeden Tag Konkurs gehen können.


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Naja... ich sehe im Moment nicht wirklich, in welche Aktien ich investieren sollte. Ich beschäftige mich zu wenig mit dem ganzen Drumherum. Ich habe 2014 vor der Vorstellung von Maxwell Nvidia-Aktien gekauft (weil ich dachte: cool, sie haben schon nen Vorsprung, den bauen sie bestimmt weiter aus und AMD hat kaum was als Konter angekündigt) und vor der Vorstellung von Turing wieder verkauft. AMD Aktien habe ich ca im August oder September 2016 gekauft, weil ich dachte tiefer kann die Aktie nach dem Ryzen Start auch nicht liegen.

Zur Zeit habe ich bei keiner Firma so ein "Bauchgefühl".


----------



## alalcoolj (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Wie wär's mit CD Projekt vorm Cyberpunk release?


----------



## pipin (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Warum bereiten Börsennews hier mir eigentlich immer Bauchschmerzen? 

Fortuna Magazine?

Amerikanisches Unternehmen nach Euro-Aktienwert beurteilen? 


Die Kurse haben auch nicht viel mit den Produktvorstellungen zu tun, eigentlich hat AMD zuletzt bei den Quartalszahlen leicht enttäuscht, was früher extrem abgestraft  worden wäre. 

Allgemein werden momentan noch die guten Wachstumsaussichten als Treiber beim Aktienkurs angesehen. Allerdings muss AMD auch irgendwann mal beim Gewinn zulegen, um diese Kurse zu rechtfertigen. 

Die AMD-Aktie ist mit ihrer extremem Volatilität auch nichts für Leute mit schwachen Nerven. Allein heute pendelt sie mal eben mit einem Unterschied von knapp $1.70.



Reihe mich übrigens ein bei denjenigen, die 2016/17 leider nicht deutlich nachgelegt haben. 


Intel musste übrigens gerade wieder anhaltende Lieferschwierigkeiten bekanntgeben.


----------



## Ripcord (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Angesichts der miesen Tricks der Konkurrenz umso erstaunlicher.


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit CD Projekt vorm Cyberpunk release?



Hmmm wär ne Idee  aber hat eine andere Dynamik als eine HW Firma. Aber ich werd mal reinschauen, eventuell ist der Wert ähnlich niedrig wie bei AMD damals und es kann nur nach oben gehen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, der Zug ist schon sehr weit vorgefahren wenn nicht abgefahren. Man könnte den nächsten Dip kaufen und lange halten da AMD die nächsten jahre gegen Intel gut aufgestellt ist und ich nicht glaube dass sie diese Vorlagen jetzt hart in den Sand setzen. Aber richtig Schotter machen ist jetzt nicht mehr drin - da hätte man vor wenigen jahren bei ~2-3€ zugreifen müssen, AMD ist was das angeht nämlich ein echter "Tenbagger" geworden.
> 
> Problem an dem gedanken "jetzt ists zu spät" ist, dass die Börse nunmal immer mehr übertreibt als mans normalerweise erwartet. Als AMD um die 10€ stand nach dem hochlaufen und monatelang kämpfe dachte ich bereits "ok, das wars erstmal, die haben ihren Wert ja auch schon verfünffacht". Zwei jahre später - nochmal x3.



2-3 €  ,  aber das ist ja schon Dekaden her ^^

ich habs kurz gemacht und schnell noch bei 26,80 rein  ,  und dann wurde ich Freitag schwach und hab sie bei 35,005  verhökert .
Weil ich dachte mir auch bei so einem Sprung in so kurzer Zeit das kann nicht reel sein  und ist schon etwas übertrieben....  die Leute glauben halt dran xD
Vielleicht geh ich nochmal rein bei 34-35  , aber ein Einstiegskurs ist das wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## purzelpaule (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> ... Der Hardwaremarkt ist kein treuer markt. Gekauft wird das was die beste Leistung ( die man selbst will ) zum besten Preis ( den man selbst anlegt ) bringt. ...



Das würde ich so generell nicht behaupten. Sah man in der Vergangenheit doch gut, das es eben doch treue Lämmer genug gibt. Beispiel Nvidia vs. ATi / AMD.... selbst als AMD / ATi ein mindestens gleich gutes oder gar besseres Produkt hatte, hat die Mehrheit dennoch Nvidia-Produkte gekauft. Gutes Beispiel ist hier die 1050Ti von Nvidia, welche teurer oder gleich teurer wie die AMD 570er war / ist und denoch verkauft wurde wie blöde. Also völlig irrationale Käufe, rein aus Markengründen. Auch aktuell gibt es sehr viele die Intel CPUs teuer kaufen obwohl AMD zur Zeit das bessere Gesamtpaket bieten. Da hört man oft: "nee, ich bleib bei Intel, war ich schon immer... " etc. 

Um diese potenziellen Käufer zu gewinnen muss AMD auf Jahre konkurrenzfähig bleiben oder gar die Spitze erklimmen und halten.  Frag mal Otto-Normal-Käufer nach Prozessoren, da bekommt man fast immer nur Intel zu hören. AMD kennen viele nicht oder meinen (auf Grund der Bulldozer-Vergangenheit) AMD sei nur "Schrott". Nicht einmal zur Hochzeit in den 2000ern wo AMD mit den XP oder den Athlon64 CPU's besser oder gleich auf mit Intel war, konnte man sich fest in den Köpfen etablieren.

Ich würde mir das selbst wünschen das AMD das schafft und wir vielleicht mal einen 50-50-Markt haben werden, so das am Ende auch der Käufer davon profitiert. Das ist aber noch ein langer Weg.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Beispiel Nvidia vs. ATi / AMD.... selbst als AMD / ATi ein mindestens gleich gutes oder gar besseres Produkt hatte, hat die Mehrheit dennoch Nvidia-Produkte gekauft.



das ist eine subjektive Einschätzung die nicht auf das Treue Kunden dasein abzielt und hier keineswegs ein Grund meine Aussage in Frage zu stellen. Du kannst nicht direkt sagen das ein Nvidia Käufer obwohl es ein gleichwertiges Produkt von AMD gibt, weiterhin Nvidia kauft ein treues Lamm oder ein treuer Kunde ist. Genau das ist eben die Krux an dem ganzen. Das sehen viele falsch. Bei AMD hat man immer irgendwelche Bauchschmerzen und Problemchen die eben nicht zu einem Kauf animieren. Sei es die ständigen Aussagen "mit UV macht die das gleiche wie Nvidia" oder das die Karten zu laut oder zu warm werden. Es ist völlig egal welche Gründe man hier nehmen möchte, in vielen Fällen ist einfach Nvidia die beste Entscheidung. Auch wenn es eben mehr kostet. 

Wobei mir natürlich klar war das es nicht lange dauert bis ein AMD Fan angekrochen kommt und mir erzählt das ich falsch liege weil zu wenig Nvidia Nutzer auf AMD umsteigen. Denn andersrum. wenn Intel z.b. was besseres hat als AMD, liest man nichts von solchen Geschichten. Da ist der jeder der wechselt ein Lemming oder weis Gott was. Fakt ist einfach das die meisten das kaufen was ihnen zusagt und für ihre Entscheidung das beste Gesamtpaket liefert. Und das ist nunmal zu 90% Intel und Nvidia bei den meisten. Das hat nichts mit treue Käufer zutun. Wenn AMD es schafft hier ganz klar ein Produkt zu bringen das auf kompletter Linie überzeugen kann, werden die Leute auch wechseln. Im CPU Bereich sieht man das ja, da sind einige von Intel auf AMD Ryzen gewechselt. Also ist da nichts mit "treuen Lämmern".


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach das die meisten das kaufen was ihnen zusagt und für ihre Entscheidung das beste Gesamtpaket liefert. Und das ist nunmal zu 90% Intel und Nvidia bei den meisten. Das hat nichts mit treue Käufer zutun.


Doch hat es. Weil er ja geschrieben hat der "Otto-Normal-Käufer".  Und die kaufen nach anderen Kriterien.  Oft irrational.



> Wenn AMD es schafft hier ganz klar ein Produkt zu bringen das auf kompletter Linie überzeugen kann, werden die Leute auch wechseln. Im CPU Bereich sieht man das ja, da sind einige von Intel auf AMD Ryzen gewechselt. Also ist da nichts mit "treuen Lämmern".


Ja zumindest hier im Forum haben recht viele, nachdem Zen 2 released wurde, ihre CPU gewechselt.

Und wenn AMD wieder ordentliche Grafikkarten baut, wird es auch in diesem Bereich besser.
Mit "ordentlich" meine ich vor allem auch effiziente Karten. Da hat Nvidia die Nase vorne.


----------



## afrotobi (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Moin Moin Zusammen, ich habe mir dieses Frühjahr auch gedacht... jetzt AMD kaufen - noch schön vor Ryzen 3X00 release und Navi 10...
Mir hat echt der Mut gefehlt.

Ich denke aber mit CD Project Red (die wachsen aktuell stetig) macht man nix falsch wenn man bis Januar kauft, danach ist der Hype sicher gigantisch und man muss hoffen das es kein 2. RDR2 wird. (Wobei sich RDR2, trotz allem, auch super verkauft)
Ich denke Intel wird auch bald interessant werden. Die Grakas stehen in den Startlöchern und der Kurs fällt erstmal - Dank AMD. Kurz bevor Sie auf 10nm, oder gar 7nm gehen sollte man zuschlagen, die Chancen stehen gut das Sie dann wieder "Konkurrenzfähiger" werden und der Kurs nach oben geht.


----------



## -Neo- (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du nicht alleine


Ja hier ist noch einer ...
Ich hab mir damals als die Aktie irgendwo um ein Euro stand überlegt.. ach komm investier doch einfach mal 100 oder 200 Euro, habs aber nicht getan. Als sie dann nach Ryzen das klettern anfieng hab ich mich das erste mal geärgert.. ging aber noch da der Wert eine Zeit lang bei 10-15 Euro quasi fix war. Nun ist sie bei 40 Euro


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



afrotobi schrieb:


> (Wobei sich RDR2, trotz allem, auch super verkauft)



Ich weis das es jetzt etwas off topic ist, aber du meinst mit "trotz allem" jetzt hoffentlich nicht diesen schmarn von den paar kleinen Problemchen die ein paar Leute haben oder ? Du musst schon den gesamten verkauf im Vergleich sehen und bedenken das sich nur die Leute äußern die auch wirklich ein "Problem" haben. Davon ziehen wir dann nochmal nen Teil ab der hausgemachte Probleme hat mit dem einen PC und schon ist das trotz allem total übertrieben 



RyzA schrieb:


> Doch hat es. Weil er ja geschrieben hat der "Otto-Normal-Käufer".  Und die kaufen nach anderen Kriterien.  Oft irrational.



danke für das bestätigen das Otto Normal Käufer keine treuen Lämmer sind. Denn genau das schrieb ich und nicht er. Er hingegen hat sich viel mehr darüber aufgeregt das ein paar Kunden zu Nvidia greifen statt zu AMD. Da er offenischtlich ein kleiner AMD Fan ist und gerne den Abverkauf fördern würde.

In meinem Umkreis kauft derzeit jeder nur Intel und Nvidia. Wenn ich frage warum das so ist, dann sagen diese Menschen einfach  das sie dahinter mehr marke sehen als bei AMD. Prestige ist auch oft ein Thema.


----------



## onkel-foehn (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Ein Spezi von mir hat geerbt und ich hab ihm empfohlen 10´000 € in AMD Aktien zu investieren.
Damals lag der Kurs bei 2,78 €.  Seit dem bedankt er sich bei mir ca. 1 x die Woche  …    

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## Slezer (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

So ein geiz Kragen. Für diese Empfehlung ist ja min. 1 Kasten bier fällig


----------



## kingston (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Seth Luisi schrieb:


> AMD unterstütze ich gerne. Mein erster Gaming PC besteht aus Ryzen 3700X und einer Red Devil 5700XT.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr kommt dann die PS5.



Freu dich drauf. Ich bin mit dem Gespann rundum zufrieden. Und auch RDR2 läuft bei mir problemlos. 
Ich ärgere mich auch ein wenig darüber keine Aktien gekauft zu haben. Bin da etwas zu vorsichtig bei solchen Spekulationen. Jetzt noch kaufen wird sich nicht mehr rentieren oder?
Jedenfalls ist es schön dass AMD wieder so dasteht und Intel Parolie bietet. konkurenz belebt das geschäft und ohne Konkurenz von AMD hätten wir womöglich noch immer aufgeblasene 4 Kerner im Mainstream. Ich hatte jetzt fast 10 Jahre Intel /Nvidia und jetzt komplett auf AMD gesetzt. Preis/Leistung hat hier gepasst.


----------



## purzelpaule (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> ... Da er offenischtlich ein kleiner AMD Fan ist und gerne den Abverkauf fördern würde.
> ...



Ein Blick in die Signatur hilft! Ich bin weder AMD, Intel oder sonst was für ein Fan. Es sind einfach Firmen die Geld verdienen wollen. PUNKT.
Vielleicht solltest Du auch noch einmal richtig lesen und versuchen auch zu verstehen was ich geschrieben habe, bevor Du mich hier als Fan von irgend etwas bezeichnest. Die meisten hier im Forum kennen sich ganz gut aus (mal mehr mal weniger), aber ich kenne selbst genug Leute persönlich, die nicht so informiert sind. Wenn Du diese nach CPUs oder Grafikkarten fragst kommt generell nur Intel oder Nvidia in Frage ohne dabei zu differenzieren. 

Dein letzter Satz " In meinem Umkreis..." sagt doch genau das aus was ich sagte. Alles treue Markenlämmer ("Prestige ist auch oft ein Thema"). Liest man sogar hier im Forum oft: "AMD Ryzen 3000 ganz gut, aber kauf dennoch Intel, weil immer schon gehabt". Die Aussage auf die ich mich vorab bezog, dass angeblich alle das kaufen was aktuell besser ist, ist halt totaler Käse. 

Menschen handeln im Konsum meist irrational. Rationale Käufer gibt's nur im BWL-Studium, als Modell.


----------



## kingston (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Purzelpaule hat mit seiner Aussage schon recht. Ich war vor kurzem bei einem Kunden und da haben sich ein paar im Büro, darunter auch der Haus IT´ler wegen einem Notebook für einen Kollegen informiert und schon Preise auf Amazon rausgesucht usw. Mich haben sie dann auch gefragt was ich vom ausgesuchten Notebook halte. (Intel Konfig).
Ich habe ihnen dann den Tipp gegeben doch mal unter den AMD Angeboten zu schauen, da AMD aktuell sehr gute Prozzessoren hat. Gesagt getan und ein gleichwertiges Notebook gleich mal etliches günstiger gefunden. Auf die Idee nach AMD zu suchen wären die gar nicht gekommen. Selbst Manche aus der IT Abteilung verfolgen Hardwarethemen wenig bis gar nicht und sind noch immer stumpf auf Intel programmiert.


----------



## alalcoolj (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Jetzt ärgert euch mal nicht zu sehr. Hättet ihr wirklich bei 2-3 € gekauft, hättet ihr dann nicht schon bei 5€ oder 10€ verkauft. Ich glaube die wenigsten hätten bis heute gehalten... Und dann: Heute verkauft?


----------



## empy (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Slezer schrieb:


> So ein geiz Kragen. Für diese Empfehlung ist ja min. 1 Kasten bier fällig



Pro Woche.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber richtig Schotter machen ist jetzt nicht mehr drin - da hätte man vor wenigen jahren bei ~2-3€ zugreifen müssen, AMD ist was das angeht nämlich ein echter "Tenbagger" geworden.



Hab ich zum Glück getan und freue mich aktuell über 1200% Zuwachs 
Ein gewisses Risiko hat man zwar gehabt, aber ich dachte mir Jim Keller wird es schon nicht in den Sand setzen 




pipin schrieb:


> Amerikanisches Unternehmen nach Euro-Aktienwert beurteilen?



Wieso auch nicht? Wir sind hier in Deutschland, da ist die Währung Euro, mit der kann jeder etwas anfangen... Klar beim Dollar ist der Kurs recht ähnlich, aber wie z.B. bei computerbase wo dann die Samsungquartalszahlen in Billionen Wong immer veröffentlicht werden... Das weiß doch keine Sau wie viel das in Euro ist und das jeder dann erstmal google bemüht ist nicht so der Sinn der Sache.




pipin schrieb:


> Die Kurse haben auch nicht viel mit den Produktvorstellungen zu tun, eigentlich hat AMD zuletzt bei den Quartalszahlen leicht enttäuscht, was früher extrem abgestraft  worden wäre.



Die Marge um 3% Punkte zu steigern, finde ich jetzt alles andere als enttäuschend... Bei dem Umsatz haben sie die Analystenerwartungen ganz genau getroffen und mit Epyc läuft es ja erst an, ich sehe da keine Enttäuschung ehrlich gesagt. Die Zahlen sprechen alle eine positive Sprache mit positivem Ausblick.



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Jetzt ärgert euch mal nicht zu sehr. Hättet ihr wirklich bei 2-3 € gekauft, hättet ihr dann nicht schon bei 5€ oder 10€ verkauft. Ich glaube die wenigsten hätten bis heute gehalten... Und dann: Heute verkauft?



Also ich hab meine noch, wieso hätte ich die auch bei 5€ verhökern sollen? Langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen  Zumal es erst nächstes Jahr mit Zen3 richtig interessant wird auch hinsichtlich der Server! Wenn AMD den Umsatz pro Quartal Richtung 3 Milliarden pusht, ist da noch einiges zu holen meiner Meinung nach 

Aber wie heißt es immer der größte Fehler ist, wenn man schnell reich werden möchte. Braucht halt alles seine Zeit.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (21. November 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> Ein Spezi von mir hat geerbt und ich hab ihm empfohlen 10´000 € in AMD Aktien zu investieren.
> Damals lag der Kurs bei 2,78 €.  Seit dem bedankt er sich bei mir ca. 1 x die Woche  …
> 
> MfG, Föhn.





Slezer schrieb:


> So ein geiz Kragen. Für diese Empfehlung ist ja min. 1 Kasten bier fällig



Ein Kasten ?  ....  ein Jahresvorrat ! 



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Jetzt ärgert euch mal nicht zu sehr. Hättet ihr wirklich bei 2-3 € gekauft, hättet ihr dann nicht schon bei 5€ oder 10€ verkauft. Ich glaube die wenigsten hätten bis heute gehalten... Und dann: Heute verkauft?



Das vergessen immer die meißten ....  

hätte hätte hätte 

Und wo war eigentlich eure Glaskugel damals , zur Reparatur in der Werkstatt ?  xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AMD-Aktie auf Rekordkurs: So hat Lisa Su AMD verändert*

Wann sollen wir wieder reindimmen  ?   ^^

Donnerstag  ?


----------

